# Grilled red snapper recipes???



## Lpguy (Jul 15, 2004)

Please list em if you got em


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

filet, leaving skin on

season with your favorite seasoning (I use Big Kev's Bayou Season or Joe's Hot Stuff)

melt butter, add olive oil & garlic 

put on grill and cover with sliced onions & sliced lemons

baste fish with olive oil & butter mix as it's cooking

cook about 10 minutes or til done


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Draw snapper and remove backbone. Stuff with oyster dressing until it 'bout pops then sew it up and grill with a little mesquite...mmm...mmm


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

If the snapper is fresh, it is pretty much perfect, so the trick is to not try to do too much to it. The natural flavor of the fish should be the star here, not the marinade or the toppings, so resist any urge to do too much. Just follow the basics. Use a hot grill with a clean (and I mean clean) well oiled grilling grate. Since the cooking time will be short, I prefer to filet and skin the snapper for grilling. 

Before grilling, brush both sides of the filet with olive oil, sprinkle on your favorite creole or cajun seasoning. I prefer tex-joy seafood seasoning, or penzy's cajun, or for something differant, penzys northwoods fire. Then grill about 3 minutes per side (this all depends on your grill). Make a basting sauce of butter and worchestershire sauce (don't skimp on the worchestershire). Baste throughout the grilling process. The sauce will enhance, not overpower the natural flavor of the fish. 

Enjoy


----------



## jd10g (Jun 6, 2004)

fillet it on the half shell with scales on.
melt some butter in a bowl.
put some butter on the fish then salt, pepper,tony chasery, garlic, and lemon pepper it.
place scales down, grill it for 4-5 min.
add little more butter to keep it moist.
leave scales down, and grill for another 4-5 min. or until meat begins to flake.
take off grill and enjoy!


----------



## Mr.M (Sep 3, 2004)

*Red Snapper Fillets*

I need a good recipe for some red snapper fillets on the grill please!!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Im with the half shell deal. Leave the scales on and use plenty of tony's seasoning. Did someone say something about a clean grill??


----------



## TexAg99 (Jun 28, 2009)

Bravo! I tried this last night using Seafood Magic and my wife loved it! Even my 8 year old, who can be picky, said several times, "Dad, this is really good!"

I grilled the fillets and then topped them off with a little shrimp etouffee and, needless to say, there weren't really any leftovers 

Thanks for the great tips!:cheers:



manintheboat said:


> If the snapper is fresh, it is pretty much perfect, so the trick is to not try to do too much to it. The natural flavor of the fish should be the star here, not the marinade or the toppings, so resist any urge to do too much. Just follow the basics. Use a hot grill with a clean (and I mean clean) well oiled grilling grate. Since the cooking time will be short, I prefer to filet and skin the snapper for grilling.
> 
> Before grilling, brush both sides of the filet with olive oil, sprinkle on your favorite creole or cajun seasoning. I prefer tex-joy seafood seasoning, or penzy's cajun, or for something differant, penzys northwoods fire. Then grill about 3 minutes per side (this all depends on your grill). Make a basting sauce of butter and worchestershire sauce (don't skimp on the worchestershire). Baste throughout the grilling process. The sauce will enhance, not overpower the natural flavor of the fish.
> 
> Enjoy


----------

